
The Med Student That Cured Castleman Disease - sansnomme
http://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_4b9b19218c006a8d4a249e5a25fb8d6b
======
dmt314159
I used everolimus, which works the same way as sirolomus, for a few years.
Like a fair proportion of people taking this class of drug, I developed severe
proteiuria. Large protein molecules making their way through the kidney are
considered likely to cause kidney damage.

